# my 'maybe' dog...



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

hot off the email 

a picture of kaylie!

she is retiring from the breeding program after having 2 litters.

she will be spayed and have her teeth cleaned before being shipped.

i am just waiting on a price...on which it all will depend. (gotta hate a budget!)

joe


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Joe!!! She is beautiful!! How lucky you will be to get her! I hope the price is reasonable = but somehow I suspect that since you are posting a picture already, you have figured out how to pay for her no matter what!! 
What a sweet face! \


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

OMGosh, Joe, she's beautiful! I'll keep my fingers crossed that she winds up being *the one*


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, my!! Isn't she a cutie! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

She's a doll! I hope it works out!!! :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Joe she looks like a perfect match for Mugsy! I bet you can think of some way of saving some moola for Kaylie...eating is overrated anyway.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

she is kinda cute...a real doll face!

i have a hope that it will all work out, my hands are shaking some as i type this.
joe


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats right, who needs electricity too?? Or running water?? as long as we have our Havs!! I hope it works out for you Joe!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Joe, I hope it all works out. She's got beautiful coloring! What color is the hair on her body? It looks cafe au lait-ish...so pretty. Please keep us posted!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Good luck Joe!! She looks like she'll steal your heart


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's beautiful Joe! Budget...what does that mean? I've never heard that word before...


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! Congrats, Mugsy (and Joes)!!!! We're keeping our fingers (and paws) crossed for you


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh you'll be in trouble with this one! Look at those beautiful brown eyes! She will have you wrapped around her little paw! Good Luck joe!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, she's so pretty!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck Joe. She's very cute and I'll bet Mugsy will love her.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Joe, she is so cute. I hope everything works out the you want. Good luck!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Joe, she's a beauty. We've got fingers, toes and sixteen paws crossed for you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

How exciting, Joe! Well, where there's a will, there's a way! I'm really hoping this will work out for you!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! She is just precious. I really hope it works out for you and Mugsy.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Joe- She's a sweetie, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i just said YES and made a commitment to buy kaylie.

just have to wait now for the paperwork, spaying etc to be done.
i'm so excited.

joe


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whoo: Kaylie's the newest forum "babe"!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yay!!! That is too exciting. My guess is you won't sleep too well for the next few days. I'm so happy for you . . . and Mugsy. Watching the two of them interact will be so much fun.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

OMG JOE!!!!!!!! eace:

I am so excited for you. She is a sweetheart for sure. I can hardly wait for you to get her home.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Joe...

She's


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great news! I'm very happy for you and Mugsy, and can't wait to see pics of your new babe.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How exciting, Joe!!!!! I'm very happy for you and Mugsy. Kaylie is beautiful. Looks like she has the ticking gene. Can't wait to see more pics of your new girl. How old is she? When are you picking her up? Where does she coming from?

Lots of questions, I know..... lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joe,

Congratulations, she is beautiful and I am so happy for you. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Wahooo :whoo: Joe I am so excited for you and she is a doll. You have been waiting for this day for some time now, Mugsy is going to be so happy to have someone to play with everyday.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm still short on some info.
so far i have been told that she has had 2 litters (seems like not many) and is playful. i need to find out her age but originally they said they had a few dogs ready to retire and that they were between 3 and 5 years old.
i wrote up a short profile on mugsy for them to match one of their pups with. she will be spayed and have a teeth cleaning and then either shipped by plane or driven here. it's about a 10 hour drive so i imagine the flight would be much shorter.
i wont have her for at least 2 weeks as she will time for healing from the surgery. 
i wonder if i should have mugs neutered in the meantime as well?

i can't stop looking at her adorable little face.
joe


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! You and Mugsy are going to love having a little girl around.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh how exciting!!!!! I am thrilled for you and Mugs Joe. I might have him neutered before she comes if you can get an appointment that quick, that way it is done and they are both healed before they meet.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

let's see if this works, i played with the photo to try to bring out her face a bit but the original quality is poor.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Probably not a bad idea to have Mugsy neutered now, this way you can concentrate on her, and them getting to know each other. I am not sure that they will ship her via plane as it might be too hot. I am so excited for you!!!

Joe you posted just as I did, she had a beautiful face, almost like a black & tan~


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Joe!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Joe! Mugsy gets a girl friend!:whoo:
I think I'd have Mugsy neutered asap. I didn't realize that he wasn't already neutered. That could be some of the issue you were having with Mugs pottying in the house.....

Congrats----She's a keeper!:thumb:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh my, would you just look at her! She is adorable Joe!!!
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joe,

I think it's a really good idea to have Mugsy neutered now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so happy for you Joe. She is stunning. Congrats!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Joe,
She is beautiful!
You are going to love having 2 Havs. They are such fun and are so compatible.(at least in my experience.)
I agree that you should have Mugs nuetered asap.
We are all excited for you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! Two weeks will go by very quickly! I agree with the rest. Have Mugsy neutered now. That way he'll have time to rest and recoup because once she gets here it may be hard to stop the RLH's!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They look so much alike! Both are cuties, congrats! Hope the next two weeks goes by quickly for you.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh yipee!!! She is soooo cute! Now get that Mugsy into the vet for his clipping so he'll be ready to RLH with Kaylie when she arrives!!!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

yes, the waiting begins!

the breeder will be calling me tomorrow to share some info on kaylie.
i think i'll call the vet tomorrow to book mugs in for his 'procedure' as we boys like to call it around here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Joe, what great news!!! Kaylie is beautiful. She looks pretty little. She and Mugsy are going to be quite a pair. The waiting and searching was worth it. You're going to be so glad you did this. Now to just convince Mugsy his 'procedure' was a small price to pay for a sister. I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear more about her and see more pictures.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe!
Very cute hav! you must be excited!

Ryan


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucky, LUCKY pup! :whoo:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! She's a really cute girl.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joe, I am so happy for you. I bet you thought this day was never going to come. Now the rest of the wait is just a short one.

(I think you are wise to consider getting Mugsy neutered as soon as possible. That way, he'll be fully recovered and you won't need as much work restricting his activity post-op.)


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Joe - Yea!!!! She's a doll - because I think she look a lot like my Lola. Twins girls separated by half a continent and an International border. Wonderful news for you and for all of us...to enjoy your tales of two dogs. Can't wait - I hope you have time to post amongst all the daddy work.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

mugsy said:


> let's see if this works, i played with the photo to try to bring out her face a bit but the original quality is poor.


Joe - really - Kaylie and Lola are twin sisters!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

oh anne, you are right!
they look very similar.

i can't wait to see her in person instead of from a low res pic.
joe


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

She's darling!

Congratulations!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

She is so adorable! I'm not sure how you'll ever be able to leave for work now, with two expressive faces looking at you in the mornings!!!! Congratulations!!

Alexa


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Joe, 
I am so excited for you!!! You will really enjoy having two havs This thread put a big smile on my face, just knowing your excitement and fun to come. Love the pictures of Kaylie.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joe that is wonderful news! Kaylie is just beautiful. Congrats. :whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Joe, I read your post -- then saw the ladies head -- and thought you were getting a mail-order bride. I thought this guy really has a sense of humor. ound:ound:

Seriously, I am happy for you to have found Kaylie. Mugsy and Kaylie...how sweet. I think you are heading for some real FUN. The waiting is so hard, isn't it? I would advise to have Mugsy neutered now so he will heal instead of waiting till after Kaylie gets here -- because she is going to want to play with that boy!! I can't wait to see lots of pictures of them together. You Lucky Guy!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Joe......she's a real looker! I agree with everyone else that you should try and get Mugs neutered before kaylie comes to her new home....


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

just booked mugsy for his 'procedure'...but not till the 28th. might not be the best timing...

still waiting on the call from the groomer.

joe


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I bet she will be a real sweetheart. When will you get her?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

CONGRATS Joe she is so pretty, you and Mugsy will be head over heels in love.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

she should be ready to go in about 2 weeks.

i have already started to talk her up to mugsy. he seems indifferent so far...

joe


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mugsy's got a girlfriend, mugsy's got a girlfriend!!

congrats to you all!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Joe! She is beautiful!!! I'm so happy for you!!!

Congratulations!

Beverly


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

just got some more details...

kaylie was born in june 2002, so she is a bit older than i thought. hopefully she is still playful enough to put up with mugsy. she smiles! when you call her name and as she approaches you, she smiles. she has had 3 litters and she lifts her leg to pee!
she should be here in 3 weeks.
she is microchipped and healthy.

3 weeks...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe,

We'll all be sitting on those pins and needles with you, waiting for your little lady to join the clan. It goes so fast. Remember when I was waiting for Bailey. I find it hard to believe in a couple of weeks he'll be five months old.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww what a cutie!! I am very excited for you - and those 3 weeks will seem like forever, but soon enough you will get to meet her.  :grouphug:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

edit - she was born in april of '02, not june...i think that changes her sign 

her 'proper' name is little mckayla.
and she eats lagacy brand food.

i'm going on too much, aren't i?

joe


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW Joe!! What a beautiful young lady to come into the life of JOE AND MUGSY!! We knew that the perfect match was coming your way and her name is KAYLIE!!! I was glad to hear your date for Mugsy to be neutered..I know it is tough for our Men to do this to their pups..My hubbie hurt just thnking about it!! My two boys went through it without a moment of discomfort..maybe an hour or so and they had to be reminded to slow down!!!! You are going to be so excited watching them enjoy each other on a doggie level and playing together..it is the best thing I ever did getting two, of course, I now added a third....it is fabulous fun!!! We are all excited for you because we know you have been wanting this puppy for some time now..the time is RIGHT!! It all worked out as it should..I know because I am old enough to appreciate the fact things work out for a reason in its own time..no way to rush it!!! Keep us posted on Kaylie and how Mugsy does after his procedure. Trish


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mugsy said:


> edit - she was born in april of '02, not june...i think that changes her sign
> 
> her 'proper' name is little mckayla.
> and she eats lagacy brand food.
> ...


That was a very good year!!! Oliver was born May 2002:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

She is so pretty. Does her breeder have a website we could look at? If so, does it show Kaylie?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> She is so pretty. Does her breeder have a website we could look at? If so, does it show Kaylie?


http://www.jomarans.com/index.htm

i have not seen her on the site though.

joe


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Joe,

I'm so happy for you. The three of you will be so happy and have lots of fun!! Keep us posted on all the details. I want to hear all!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Joe, I can tell you are a man in love!! :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your long awaited companion for Mugsy! She is a sweetie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joe, we all understand how exciting this is so pls. don't worry about "going on too much"!  We love to hear the details. Feeding Horizon Legacy is a good sign. That is a great Cdn. no-grain food. Kaylie sounds like she is well cared for and I know she will feel the same with you and Mugsy. 

Can't wait to hear that she's on her way to you!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks marj, that's good to hear.

today at work, about every 15 minutes or so i would say out loud, 'i'm getting a puppy'! i think they thought i was getting a bit nutty.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Joe:

We are all that way about getting an addition to our family. So just talk all you want. She was born the same month and year as my girl-and let me tell you she can play the RLH game with her younger brother and beats him to the fence & the squirrel every time.

Glad to hear you are getting Mugsy "snipped" so there will be no problem there-LOL. But just remember the humping also is a dominance thing so it may still happen.

Give Mugsy a hug and tell him we are sooo very glad to see he is getting an older sister to keep him in line.

Pat (humon to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

kaylie is booked for her surgery for july 23, next wednesday.
she should be here on august 1 or 2.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAHOO!! I am so excited for you Joe!!!


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Joe..lets see. Tank of gas or havanese? I vote for the hav.
eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yea! That's great, Joe! I'm excited for you to get Mugsy a friend.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Joe, I've been disconnected from the internet for a few days and come back and find out you've got fabulous news. CONGRATULATIONS! I am so excited for you. She's just a doll and I bet Mugsy recovers super quick. We'll be sitting here in sweet anticipation until August 2nd to see your new girl. Hugs to you and I'm so happy this worked out for you.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks lisa! i haven't had a hug in ages...mugsy gets them all!

i keep catching myself thinking of having 2 and sometimes it's a bit scary.
i'm mostly confident about handling it but sometimes it seems like a crazy idea. but then i think of the double hav owners here and feel better.

joe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yippee!*

She is beautiful. Lucky you!
I knew the right dog would come along...you've been very patient.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Joe, what's scary is when you add the FOURTH dog and FOURTH cat. ound:Having two changes you from just having a dog to having companions that become a super big part of your life. Your life begins to take shape around them in a wonderful way. It's so fabulous that this is happening for you. You deserve the happiness as does Mugs.

And just so you know we really care about you, here's another hug :hug:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Such exciting news! 

One thing...don't tell Mugsy he got "the procedure" because of her. :suspicious:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Joe, what's the latest news? How's Mugsy doing?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

actually, i'm waiting to hear from the breeder as kaylie was due for her spaying today. if all went well and she heals as scheduled then she should be here the beginning of august.

mugsy is 100% this afternoon, his energy level is back and so is his appetite. he has not been for the past 2 days.

and how are you and your gang?

joe


----------

